# 8.4 inchs philly pa 2/3/2009



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*ALL I CAN SAY IS ITS ABOUT TIME THIS STORM WAS BIGGER THEN MY ENTIRE TOTAL FOR 07/08 SEASON AND OTHER THEN A ENGINE SIEZING UP ON MY SWENSON SPREADER IT WAS A GOOD STORMpayupHERES A FEW PICS AND A COUPLE CELL PHONE VIDEOS SORRY NOT THE BEST OF QUALITY :crying:ENJOY*

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=Video0032.flv

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=Video0028.flv

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=Video0026.flv

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=Video0029.flv

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=Video0038.flv


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pics and vids nick..... is that you yelling at the driver in the first vid...lol


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

8.4" haha thanks for the exact measurement haha...

Nice pictures and videos...

nick


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good stuff nick...im glad you got a real push.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad you got snow, pretty small 8".


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i had my speekers up kinda high when he yelled "PUSH IT" and it scared the piss outa me.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats nick you deserved it pal payup


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like it was about time...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

was it really 8.4" in philly , i never heard that :/

I know brick Nj i do some work in got 4.0" exactly, burlington areas in NJ across the river a little futher north from philly got less... the most i heard anywhere central jersey and south was 4.4" ?

Not sure where that # came from as they wernt calling for 8" or more until the tippy top of NJ.. in your pics it looks like 4-5" too ?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thx for the great comments guysramair next time ill bring a ruler but if ya check out the philly international airport the official total was 8.4 inchs and as far as the pics and videos that was our second time out so your right there was only about 4 inchs in the pics we have to keep our supermarkets plowed as they dont close til midnight snow started accumulating around 4pm*


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally its about time we got some snow keep it comming


----------

